
You may not actually own your Bitcoin - CaptainZapp
https://theconversation.com/you-may-not-actually-own-your-bitcoin-legal-expert-107307
======
TheSpiceIsLife
So, you own it until someone takes it from you, then good luck getting it
back.

It’s a bit of a worry.

